# ALL Sex-linked Matings



## MaryOfExeter

In my other thread, I listed sex-linked matings ONLY with the base colors (ash-red, blue, and brown).

Here are the other sex-linked matings, using color modifiers on the sex chromosome.

*Dilute* _(includes any dilutes - ash-yellow, silver, khaki, dun, recessive yellow, suphur, etc):_
- *Dilute cock x non-dilute hen* = non-dilute (carrying dilute) sons, dilute daughters

*Pale:*
- *Pale cock x non-pale hen* = non-pale (carrying pale) sons, pale daughters

*Reduced:*
- *Reduced cock x non-reduced hen* = non-reduced (carrying reduced) sons, reduced daughters

*Almond:*
- *Non-almond cock x almond hen* = almond (heterozygous) sons, non-almond daughters

*Faded:*
- *Non-faded cock x faded hen* = faded (heterozygous) sons, non-faded daughters

*Qualmond:*
- *Non-qualmond cock x qualmond hen* = qualmond (heterozygous) sons, non-qualmond hens


And as a reminder, here are the sex-linked matings with just basic colors:

*Blue cock x Ash-red hen*
- All cocks will be ash-red (with blue flecks, because they’ll carry blue)
- All hens will be blue

*Brown cock x Ash-red hen*
- All cocks will be ash-red (with brown flecks, because they’ll carry brown)
- All hens will be brown

*Brown cock x Blue hen*
- All cocks will be blue (carrying brown, but that doesn’t change the appearance of blue cocks)
- All hens will be brown


If there are any others you know of, let me know and I'll add it to the list


----------



## MaryOfExeter

A few matings that will also help you in determining sex (not considered sex-linked, BUT they mght help).

*Ash-Red (carrying blue) cock x Ash-Red hen*:
- All blue birds that you get from this mating will be hens

*Ash-red (carrying brown) cock x Ash-red hen*:
- All brown birds that you get from this mating will be hens

*Ash-red (carrying brown) cock x Blue hen*:
- All blue birds that you get from this mating will be cocks, and they will carry brown
- All brown birds that you get from this mating will be hens

*Blue (carrying brown) cock x Ash-red hen*:
- All blue birds you get will be hens
- All brown birds you get will be hens
- All ash-reds you get will be cocks and carry either blue or brown


----------



## blongboy

where does the black birds fall in?

and are there different black?, like..i have one with with a bar tail ...another without


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Black is blue. The spread gene turns blue into black. So black can be in a sex-linked mating, BUT the inheritance of spread is separate.

There are smooth and coarse spreads. Smooth spreads are evenly solid colored. Like jet black where you can't see anything through it. Coarse spreads are the blacks where you can see the outlines of the bars. These are especially noticable with lavenders where the bars often show a bit.

Ususally if you can see the tail bar, then it isn't spread. A lot of dirty blues look very similar to blacks.


----------



## PigeonX

So is it to say that male young birds will have similar colors to the mother and the female young birds will have similar colors to the father in most cases?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Sort of. There are a lot of different looks, especially when you have multiple color modifiers. So I wouldn't really go by that. But yes, in these cases, the boys look like mom, and girls look like dad


----------



## shibu trippler

i have 3 qualmond cock,what should i pair with them to get qualmond babies


----------



## horseart4u

ok i have a pair of rollers, cock is red check, hen is indego bar, first round i got a dilute hen and indego bar cock, second round i got red check & indego cock birds?? yes both are males...


----------



## MaryOfExeter

horseart4u said:


> ok i have a pair of rollers, cock is red check, hen is indego bar, first round i got a dilute hen and indego bar cock, second round i got red check & indego cock birds?? yes both are males...


That's normal. The only sex-linked part about it is that the cockbird is split for dilute and therefore the only kids that will show dilute are half of his daughters. Your cockbird must also be split for blue or you wouldn't have any blue kids from him  Indigo is simple dominant, not sex-linked. So half the kids of either sex will be indigo, regardless of whether they are blue or red based.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

shibu trippler said:


> i have 3 qualmond cock,what should i pair with them to get qualmond babies


Qualmond is dominant so pairing it to any hen will give you either half qualmond kids, or all qualmond kids depending on whether he has two genes for it or one.

Unlike almond, qualmond is not linked to anything that can cause bladder eyes or premature death, so it is safe to mate them together.


----------



## almondman

MaryOfExeter said:


> Qualmond is dominant so pairing it to any hen will give you either half qualmond kids, or all qualmond kids depending on whether he has two genes for it or one.
> 
> Unlike almond, qualmond is not linked to anything that can cause bladder eyes or premature death, so it is safe to mate them together.


So you should not put two almonds together???? Also, I have seen posts suggesting mating almond to kite. Does it matter which is cock/hen? And, while I have your attention, what causes almond to get deeper as the bird ages. Does this happen for other coloring. I thought I had seen an article concerning this happening with red bald head rollers, but not sure. I don't understand much about my namesake.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

almondman said:


> So you should not put two almonds together???? Also, I have seen posts suggesting mating almond to kite. Does it matter which is cock/hen? And, while I have your attention, what causes almond to get deeper as the bird ages. Does this happen for other coloring. I thought I had seen an article concerning this happening with red bald head rollers, but not sure. I don't understand much about my namesake.


It's recommended that you don't put two almonds together because homozygous birds (these will be almost white cockbirds) CAN inherit genes with it that cause bladder eyes which creates poor eyesight or even blindness. They can also have issues hatching or may die before maturity like homozygous dominant opals can. Mating two almonds together will only give you 25% (technically half of the sons) of these birds and it isn't guaranteed that they will have health issues, but the likelihood is enough for most people not to take the chance.

People like to mate almonds to kites because it improves the color. Kite (kite bronze, blue t-pattern, split for RR) is essential to a good classic almond color. I personally incourage mating almonds to any and all colors to see how much almond can vary depending on what colors are involved  But for show purposes, kite is important.

I'm not sure what causes the Stippler family to darken with age. It's just something they do!  I've seen some old almonds that hardly look almond anymore. Spread almonds (a light bird with black splotches (breaks)) as old bird can look much like mottles! 
Ash-red cockbirds carrying blue, their flecking gets more prominent as adults and may get heavier with age but it is definitely not as quick or noticeable as the Stippler genes. Just from what I'VE seen, my ash-red cocks once adults don't seem to change anymore. As squeakers the flecks may be smaller and less frequent than what you see on the adults.


----------



## almondman

Thanks Becky.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

almondman said:


> Thanks Becky.


No problem! I am by no means an almond expert though. I've never had one in my loft before. I do know a guy who's infamous for his almond birds, haha. His name is Wayne Murphy. If you have a facebook you could find him there with pictures of his birds. Every breed he has, are almonds. Homers, Chinese Owls, Trumpeters, Indian Fantails....and they are so pretty! Even his chickens are Mille d'Fleur and Tolbunt colored, which look just like almond in pigeons.


----------



## almondman

MaryOfExeter said:


> No problem! I am by no means an almond expert though. I've never had one in my loft before. I do know a guy who's infamous for his almond birds, haha. His name is Wayne Murphy. If you have a facebook you could find him there with pictures of his birds. Every breed he has, are almonds. Homers, Chinese Owls, Trumpeters, Indian Fantails....and they are so pretty! Even his chickens are Mille d'Fleur and Tolbunt colored, which look just like almond in pigeons.


Thanks for the extra info. I do not currently have Facebook, but I would like to see his birds. Is he on PT?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I don't think so  Can you see this? I'm not sure if his pictures are private or public where non-facebookers can see.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.104948896201706.10734.100000597886327&type=3


----------



## almondman

MaryOfExeter said:


> I don't think so  Can you see this? I'm not sure if his pictures are private or public where non-facebookers can see.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.104948896201706.10734.100000597886327&type=3


I'm on iPad right now. Can't see it here, but will try again on the notebook when I get home. Thank you!


----------



## NZ Pigeon

I have a lot of Almonds but am unsure why they gain more pigment with each moult, It's almost like the gene (St) stipper looses its ability to restrict the pigment with each moult allowing more colour to show through.

I agree with becky that it is fun to put all sort of colours, patterns and modifiers under almond to see what the birds turn out like.

The genes name stipper is Danish and translates to mean speckled which is very appropriate.


----------



## almondman

almondman said:


> I'm on iPad right now. Can't see it here, but will try again on the notebook when I get home. Thank you!


Could not see it on the Notebook either. Might have to join Facebook. Thanks again Becky. 

Evan - thanks for your imput too. I am looking forward to experimenting with Almonds.


----------



## indigobob

Here are a couple of extracts from Dr Willard Hollander's book _Origins and Excursions in Pigeon Genetics_ which may be of interest:

The first genetical study of almond (gesprenkelt) was reported in 1925 by Wriedt and Christie of Norway. From their tests they concluded that almond was a sex-linked dominant gene to which they assigned the symbol St.

Most breeders know almond as a scrambled patchwork of colours - yellowish, blue, black, brown, red, whitish, etc. It is the variegated effect which impresses us, not really the almond (yellowish) portion of the effect. The German names "gesprenkelt" (sprinkled), "vielfarbig" or "harlekin" (varicoloured), and the Danish term "stipper" and "stankede" (speckled) convey the same thought. In Italian the term "magnano" (plural magnani) has the same meaning, but is applied to Modenas of such colouration. The original meaning of magnano is clear, it also means "coppersmith".


----------



## almondman

Great information! Thanks


----------



## polo963

Becky, if I post a pics of my birds could u let me sexes, I have 9 birds Idk the sexes of so it shouldnt be a huge task. I know not all colors are sex linked b
ut u know better so could I do it?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Feel free to post them  Do you know the colors of the parents?


----------



## shibu trippler

MaryOfExeter said:


> Qualmond is dominant so pairing it to any hen will give you either half qualmond kids, or all qualmond kids depending on whether he has two genes for it or one.
> 
> Unlike almond, qualmond is not linked to anything that can cause bladder eyes or premature death, so it is safe to mate them together.


according to u i have paired 2 almond cocks with blue bar hens n their kids r all blue bar but light in colours like silver .can i get a almond by pairing female kid with the almond cock????


----------



## MaryOfExeter

It's just a coincidence that you have not gotten any almonds from that pair. Eventually you should get almonds.


----------



## almondman

There are a pair of almond bald head on Slobberknocker's along with a pair of black bald heads. If these were mated together, what are the chances of getting better almond baldheads?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

If you want the typical, classical almond black is not the best color to mate them to. Spread almonds have a light gray background color with black flecks, similar to qualmond. If you could find a kite baldhead that would be great.


----------



## almondman

Thanks! Will that mating maintain the bald head characteristics?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yes  Putting baldheads together is the best way to keep a good marking.


----------



## almondman

Thanks again! Wasn't sure with all the many colors in almond patterns if they might "splash" into the bald. I know the solids and bar colorings usually run true, and hoped it would with almonds. With splash and grizzles the color pattern of the offspring doesn't seem to replicate the parents pattern. 

(did that make any sense?)


----------



## shibu trippler

shibu trippler said:


> according to u i have paired 2 almond cocks with blue bar hens n their kids r all blue bar but light in colours like silver .can i get a almond by pairing female kid with the almond cock????


should i continue with that pair or try almond with some other


----------



## NZ Pigeon

So all those blues you have bred are hens then, You will get some Almond cockbirds form those pairings, Its just a matter of time. Check is a better pairing for Almonds than Barred birds but I am not sure if you have any checks you could use.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

The blues are technically silvers if they are dilute, in which yes they are hens. But you can get almond cocks and hens from those pairs. All of the hens you produce may be dilutes if the almond cocks are dilute.


----------

